# I love knives



## mametaro

just wanted to see if this would work.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

That's a lot of Harners you got there! And judging by avatar, you are still hiding something


----------



## Brad Gibson

I smell a hinoura hiding around this thread.


----------



## erikz

Thanks for sharing! Awesome knives.


----------



## mametaro

Thank you! Here you go Brad.View attachment 22025

And thank you Dave!View attachment 22026


----------



## gunnerjohn

Yep... Knife addiction is habit worth having


----------



## daveb

Must have my Ray Charles on. Can't see anything.


----------



## erikz

Want to sell any of those :tease:


----------



## mkriggen

daveb said:


> Must have my Ray Charles on. Can't see anything.



"...and the fur trapper looked up and said, 'I can't seee'..." yeah, I can't see nothing either, must be catching.vg:


----------



## mametaro

Maybe this time...


View attachment 22053


----------



## daveb

Now thats a picture.


----------



## mr drinky

That last knife picture is from JKI right? I think that was one of my all time favorites. 

k.


----------



## daveb

Same knife but I think Taro took the last one. Great pic. Same table as his first pics.

The 2nd pic - a pheasant with a dowel through it spinning on a motor? - I don't get that one...:cool2:


----------



## cclin

daveb said:


> ...The 2nd pic - a pheasant with a dowel through it spinning on a motor? - I don't get that one...:cool2:


a spinning pink paper pinwheel in front of wooden monument written "East Japan earthquake Tsunami"


----------



## Brad Gibson

His hinoura is from Japan. It's not the same as the one from Jon I don't think. But it is insanely badass!


----------



## mametaro

View attachment 22057


----------



## mametaro

posting pictures is hard for a technology challenged cook I'm thinking. Thanks again Dave!


----------



## Hbeernink

seriously nice. always loved those hinouras, and still lusting after your collection taro.

(PS, I have a new stone coming in that you might want to check out sometime....)


----------



## mametaro

some yanagis.


----------



## mametaro

Might Hans!? As in I would love to whenever you want to nerd out sir! You got some beauties as well and would love to get you behind the bar anytime for some knife time. Gunner also stopped by a few days ago with some knives as well. I think I might have to get one of those Ajikatayas from Jon after checking out the one you have.


----------



## Hbeernink

mametaro said:


> Might Hans!? As in I would love to whenever you want to nerd out sir! You got some beauties as well and would love to get you behind the bar anytime for some knife time. Gunner also stopped by a few days ago with some knives as well. I think I might have to get one of those Ajikatayas from Jon after checking out the one you have.



I'm liking that sakimaru tako... Gorgeous stuff- I've got a weakness for those especially if they're suminagashi/ Damascus 

Hope to be by tomorrow if it works out. Would love to get back behind the board again, so just give me the heads up and I'm there, even if it's for cleanup/close. You guys are among the best new stuff in town at the moment, so keep it live. Sorry to have missed you tonight.


----------



## Brad Gibson

thats my sakimaru!


----------



## gavination

Damn Mametaro! I might have to make a trip down south to see your knives at work! You have an awesome collection!


----------



## mametaro

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gunnerjohn

We need a link up night at Mame. Off the hook sushi and entertainment from the knife wielder... Just bring edged goodies and green paper. Could be a blast. Like I told Taro last night, It was the best sushi meal I have ever had world wide.


----------



## gavination

gunnerjohn said:


> We need a link up night at Mame. Off the hook sushi and entertainment from the knife wielder... Just bring edged goodies and green paper. Could be a blast. Like I told Taro last night, It was the best sushi meal I have ever had world wide.



I'm game. I'd totally drive down for that! Actually, I'd drive down for the sushi alone. :lol: I'm guessing it was a bit easier to get a seat with the snow?


----------



## gunnerjohn

gavination said:


> I'm game. I'd totally drive down for that! Actually, I'd drive down for the sushi alone. :lol: I'm guessing it was a bit easier to get a seat with the snow?


We still called in reservations. Well worth it too


----------



## Hbeernink

I'm in- lemme know


----------



## mametaro

We will most certainly save a seat for you if you come down Gavin! Though the food is definitely not worth the drive. 
This is my go to yanagi. Very light, nimble, and a breeze to sharpen. Borrowed the picture from Jon as I can't do it justice. Thank you kindly sir!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## charles222

Is that gesshin kage 300mm>?


----------



## charles222

ALso when you say Very light. How many grams is it exactly?


----------



## gavination

mametaro said:


> We will most certainly save a seat for you if you come down Gavin! Though the food is definitely not worth the drive.
> This is my go to yanagi. Very light, nimble, and a breeze to sharpen. Borrowed the picture from Jon as I can't do it justice. Thank you kindly sir!



Man. That is gorgeous! I've been eyeing one. 

Sounds great Taro! Something tells me the food will be very worth it.  My friend who's also a knife guy (who I make dream plans of buying a forge with, partly to make knives but also shurikens for throwing practice) is keen for a road trip as well! We'll definitely make a reservation. Hopefully at the bar to watch you work! Definitely looking forward to checking out some of your amazing collection!


----------



## Hbeernink

gavination said:


> Man. That is gorgeous! I've been eyeing one.
> 
> Sounds great Taro! Something tells me the food will be very worth it.  My friend who's also a knife guy (who I make dream plans of buying a forge with, partly to make knives but also shurikens for throwing practice) is keen for a road trip as well! We'll definitely make a reservation. Hopefully at the bar to watch you work! Definitely looking forward to checking out some of your amazing collection!



Don't listen to the man- the trip is worth it. Give a heads up when you come down and I'll meet you guys there.


----------



## gavination

Hbeernink said:


> Don't listen to the man- the trip is worth it. Give a heads up when you come down and I'll meet you guys there.



That's what I figured.  I'll definitely let you know! It'll probably be a Wednesday since I have them off currently. I'll make sure to let gunnerjohn know too.


----------



## mametaro

It is a 270 Charles. The scale at my work reads 169g.


----------



## charles222

Thanks Mametaro. That's a good weight. Gives good control for precision cuts. I work behind sushi bar as well, and I also prefer something on the lighter side.


----------



## mametaro

No problem Charles. I used to love 300mm+ yanagis with a lot of weight and thickness when I started in the 90's(and the choices were really limited back then), but as I get older the light and nimble have taken over. The switch to 270mm and lighter has really helped with my wrist and forearms, not to mention the ease of sharpening. I did recently grab Dave's 300 watanabe and have been enjoying using it a lot though. Very sorry for the horrible picture. taken in a hurry after work.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mametaro

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Here you go Chris. I apologize to Marko and Michael for the terrible pictures as usual. Both from the Seattle show. Hope to take better pictures soon.


----------



## ramenlegend

HOLY COW! I can't decide which one of those two gems I like more. I think the Rader has the slight edge. You are one lucky guy Taro


----------



## knyfeknerd

Yeah, but he's still holding out on us.....................
......he bought a western Shig too!


----------



## Erilyn75

Mame, what size are those? I can't decide which one I like more, they're both beauties!

On a side note, anyone know why this thread doesn't pop up when I click on this forum?


----------



## mametaro

[/URL][/IMG]
The last one from the show. Just happy I didn't fall asleep and miss the event. Have to thank Mareko for the pass! All three are right around 240mm. I'm not sure what happened in the picture but the knife itself is in perfect condition and is a cutting machine. Thank you to the wonderful folks over at EE.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

mametaro said:


>


one of the worst pictures of one of the best looking Shigefusa ever

Nice catch, congratulations!


----------



## daddy yo yo

LOVE that Marko !


----------



## knyfeknerd

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> one of the worst pictures of one of the best looking Shigefusa ever
> 
> Nice catch, congratulations!



Be nice to Taro!:knife:
I've been pestering him via Email and PM since he got back from the show to post some pics, but he didn't want to because of his crappy cell phone camera!
Anyone in the Eugene area with good photog skills? Go see Taro!


----------



## gavination

Haha! I'll take pictures and catalogue all your knives when I get back Taro.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

knyfeknerd said:


> Be nice to Taro!:knife:
> I've been pestering him via Email and PM since he got back from the show to post some pics, but he didn't want to because of his crappy cell phone camera!
> Anyone in the Eugene area with good photog skills? Go see Taro!



Photos problem can be easily solved by sending all those knives to me. I promise I'll post pictures of them daily 
I guess next fund raising campaign would be for the Taro's camera!


----------



## gunnerjohn

Taro has knife issues.... Of course this is coming from the pot calling the kettle black. :urweird:


----------



## ramenlegend

I'm moving to Oregon. It seems like there's a hell of a knife scene going on out there.


----------



## rami_m

I am planning a heist


----------



## gunnerjohn

ramenlegend said:


> I'm moving to Oregon. It seems like there's a hell of a knife scene going on out there.


A bit of an understatement. Lol.. The more knife knuts the better. Come on out.


rami_m said:


> I am planning a heist


Remember... he does have a bit of understanding on how to use those knives


----------



## gavination

rami_m said:


> I am planning a heist



Wait til I get back to pick up my knives please.


----------



## mametaro

You should come for a visit Erik! There are some really great makers out here in the Pacific Northwest. I really am sorry for the terrible pics. Hope to someday take some better pics hurry up Gavin! Oh, and Rami came and stole all of your knives. At least the new heavy Marko of yours..


----------



## rami_m

That I did


----------

